# Would not do it again



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

I told my friend that she was making herself sick and causing her family a lot of grief because she did not love them. She was doing this by her life style, specifically eating junk foods which made her sick. She was 105 kg, inactive, spent a lot of time on the toilet and then had prescription creams for her behind, which always hurt her. She missed a lot time at work and her husband was very unhappy, and so was she. 
After I told her, she fell out with me big time. I lost a good friend. Now, a year later she has lost weight, is active, is looking good and looks happy. So she came to me today and told me she wanted to thank me for what I did. She says it was the idea that her own friend said that. 

But I suffered loss of a friend and I would not do it again. I don't know if our friendship could ever go back to what it was, from what reaction I got. Am I right to keep a distance?


----------

